
Google Cloud ups game against Amazon, buys cloud-services firm Bitium - tycantrell
http://www.siliconbeat.com/2017/09/26/google-cloud-ups-game-against-amazon-buys-cloud-services-firm-bitium/
======
QuinnyPig
Lord does this irritate me. Google’s got amazing technology, but it’s not a
capabilities gap that’s causing them to lag behind AWS.

It’s that the entire decision tree seems run by robots. You don’t hear about
AWS customers:

* Having to plunk down credit card deposits to extend service limits.

* Having their accounts shut off randomly and not being able to turn them back on for hours or days without explanation.

* Incurring horrifying bills by mistake and being forced to pay them.

Computers are awesome, I get that— but people don’t want to trust their
production infrastructures to a capricious algorithm. I _want_ to see Google
do better than it is, but I consistently fail to see signs that they
understand their market.

------
qarioz
Even Microsoft offering is better than Google. At least I can interact with
real people using their products.

